# my gun i need help now for squirrel hnting



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

crossman 2100b shoots .117 bbs and pellets. and is 750 fps. whith a good shot is it able to take down a squirrel or at least injur it so it can get away and then kill it with a close up head shot??? guys i really need your help and no1 is answering my other post plx help


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> is it able to take down a squirrel or at least injur it


 :eyeroll: :******:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

At 750 fps, a .177 pellet will kill a squirrel at 50 feet or less if it is shot in the heart/lungs, or head. Both of these targets are about the size of a quarter. You should be able to shoot at least that well before attempting to take game animals. Perhaps your dad, an uncle, adult friend or local law enforcement can help you with learning to shoot your gun well and safely. Burl


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

thx any more tips or advice b4 i go out and try??


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

It should... but don't take shots you think will injure; that is bad hunter ethics. If u use hollow points it will take him down. I had the most sucess with beaman gold coated in a green case. Good luck (aim for the head and vitals) :sniper:


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

thx are those pellets expenseive and should i be as close as burly says 50 feet or lees or can i take shots form 100 or 75??? would that still be effective??


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

NO get real close with a pellet gun.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

i took a rabbit with beamans at 65 yds. open sights, powerline 1000. i am proud


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

bullshizz, hersey maybe and i mean maybe 65 feet
no way in hell can you kill a rabbit/squirrel, hell even a chipmunk with your gun at 65 yards

i use a benji sheridan in .177 cal using the gamo raptors/hollow points/pointed pellets all of which ive killed squirrel and rabbits with
i shoot no farther than 22 feet
by the way my gun shoots an advertised 800fps


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Get as close as you can. If you can't get within about 30 feet, it's time to move up to either a .22 or at least a Precharged Pneumatic pellet rifle. Squirrels aren't something that you should just "take a crack at," they're very difficult targets, even at close ranges, and a pellet rifle isn't a CZ in .223 designed for accuracy at 100-300 yards.

So practice, practice, practice, and when you're sick of it, practice some more. You should have fired at the very least 250-1000 pellets before you even _think_ of taking an animal. You have to have a feel for the gun. Then you should feel confident at making a shot at a quarter-sized target (the head) that twitches every 2 seconds. Injury should be an accident, if it ever happens, _*NEVER*_ should it be intentional, and you should make every effort to finish off and retrieve said injured animal that you possibly can. Such is hunting.

:sniper:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Very well said cleankill47


----------

